# 50 Pounds Lost



## Steve Kroll

So sometime ago I promised I would post a photo once I had lost 50 pounds. That happened this morning. 

Below is the before and after. Note that I have lost 8 inches from my waist. I look at the "before" photo and can't believe I had let myself go that far. 

I also want to thank our "Team Keto" people here on DC for their support!

Now on to the next 40 pounds....


----------



## Dawgluver

OMG, that's incredible, Steve!  Congrats!!


----------



## CraigC

Steve Kroll said:


> So sometime ago I promised I would post a photo once I had lost 50 pounds. That happened this morning.
> 
> Below is the before and after. Note that I have lost 8 inches from my waist. I look at the "before" photo and can't believe I had let myself go that far.
> 
> I also want to thank our "Team Keto" people here on DC for their support!
> 
> Now on to the next 40 pounds....



Great job Steve! Has your doctor reduced your meds any? I have lost a total of 70# now and Friday night, I increased my walking distance to about 3 miles. I know it isn't possible right now for you to get outside and walk, but I'll tell you my energy level has increased tremendously since I started walking. Good luck with reaching your goal! I'm still shooting for another 80#.


----------



## Selkie

That's a wonderful surprise and tribute to determination!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice going, Steve! Congratulations. You are turning into a shadow of your former self. Just one question: why do you look a little more "smiley" in your before than you do in your after? I'd be grinning my head off if I lost 50 pounds. Well, my equivalent of your 50 pounds. 

Looking forward to your next update.


----------



## CraigC

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice going, Steve! Congratulations. You are turning into a shadow of your former self. Just one question: why do you look a little more "smiley" in your before than you do in your after? I'd be grinning my head off if I lost 50 pounds. Well, my equivalent of your 50 pounds.
> 
> Looking forward to your next update.



It reminds me of a phrase someone in high school said to our ecology teacher, "We would like to see a lot more of you, a little less at a time."


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Just one question: why do you look a little more "smiley" in your before than you do in your after? I'd be grinning my head off if I lost 50 pounds. Well, my equivalent of your 50 pounds.



Hah! Well, I did take a smiley photo, too, but that one came out kind of blurry. 



CraigC said:


> Great job Steve! Has your doctor reduced your meds any? I have lost a total of 70# now and Friday night, I increased my walking distance to about 3 miles. I know it isn't possible right now for you to get outside and walk, but I'll tell you my energy level has increased tremendously since I started walking. Good luck with reaching your goal! I'm still shooting for another 80#.



Craig, that's awesome! I really hope you get to your goal. I still have another 40 to go, too.

My doctor wanted to prescribe meds when I was diagnosed with T2, but I asked him to give me some time to see if I could first get it under control on my own. So he wanted me to come back in January for a follow up. I didn't see any need. My blood sugar has been completely normal for the last two months.

You're right about it being too cold to do much outside activity, so I've been hitting the gym 3-4 days a week. I even started strength training and HIIT sessions as part of my New Year's resolution. It's unbelievable how much it's lowered my blood pressure. I thought for a while I was going to have to go on medication for hypertension, but not anymore. The only meds I'm taking now are vitamin supplements.


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> So sometime ago I promised I would post a photo once I had lost 50 pounds. That happened this morning.
> 
> Below is the before and after. Note that I have lost 8 inches from my waist. I look at the "before" photo and can't believe I had let myself go that far.
> 
> I also want to thank our "Team Keto" people here on DC for their support!
> 
> Now on to the next 40 pounds....


 Congratulations, Steve. Except that the big you looks happier than the smaller you at least, in these photos.


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats Steve!  That's a huge accomplishment.  

Congrats to Craig as well.  I know how difficult it is to lose that much weight.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Ok. Smiley me!


----------



## jennyema

ClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClap!!  Congratulations!

I lost 20 then put 10 back on, so my goal is 25 by June1.

You and Craig are very inspirational!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Amazing!


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats to you both!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations Steve!  Wonderful inspiration.


----------



## Bookbrat

Wow. Congrats....you don't look like you need to lose another 40.

I'll bet you feel soooo much better. DH lost about 90 lbs. and also can't believe it when he looks at old pics.

How long did it take? Being a newbie I don't think I was around for the beginning of your journey.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

That's very commendable both Steve and Craig, and Bookbrat's hub.  I am impressed !


----------



## lyndalou

Great job! You are looking great, although the "new you" picture does look a little like a mug shot.lol


----------



## bakechef

That's awesome!

Not only did you lose pounds, but you lost years as well!


----------



## CraigC

bakechef said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Not only did you lose pounds,* but you lost years as well!*



You could also look at it as gaining years!


----------



## powerplantop

That is a big change!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Steve Kroll said:


> So sometime ago I promised I would post a photo once I had lost 50 pounds. That happened this morning.
> 
> Below is the before and after. Note that I have lost 8 inches from my waist. I look at the "before" photo and can't believe I had let myself go that far.
> 
> I also want to thank our "Team Keto" people here on DC for their support!
> 
> Now on to the next 40 pounds....



"Team keto"?  Great Job Steve.  Really a great job!!!!!!



CraigC said:


> Great job Steve! Has your doctor reduced your meds any? I have lost a total of 70# now and Friday night, I increased my walking distance to about 3 miles. I know it isn't possible right now for you to get outside and walk, but I'll tell you my energy level has increased tremendously since I started walking. Good luck with reaching your goal! I'm still shooting for another 80#.


 
70lbs is amazing Craig.
That has to be a welcome sight for your heart!  Both you guys make me proud and I hope you will provide me some inspiration to do the same.
I want to lose 20 lbs before summer.
I know how to lose it, but have a very hard time going without carbs.


----------



## bakechef

CraigC said:


> You could also look at it as gaining years!



Touche!


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> "Team keto"?  Great Job Steve.  Really a great job!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 70lbs is amazing Craig.
> That has to be a welcome sight for your heart!  Both you guys make me proud and I hope you will provide me some inspiration to do the same.
> I want to lose 20 lbs before summer.
> I know how to lose it, but have a very hard time going without carbs.



Just do it. I eat anything I want, but have cut down on carbs a little and eat a lot less. Last night, I increased my walking distance to 5 miles.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Bookbrat said:


> Wow. Congrats....you don't look like you need to lose another 40.
> 
> I'll bet you feel soooo much better. DH lost about 90 lbs. and also can't believe it when he looks at old pics.
> 
> How long did it take? Being a newbie I don't think I was around for the beginning of your journey.


I started dieting almost exactly 4 months ago. For the most part, the weight has just been melting away. There have been weeks where I've lost 3 or 4 pounds without even trying. Of course there have been other weeks where I've lost nothing, so it all evens out.

It's hard to tell in this photo, but I do have another 40 to lose. I still have major love handles.



Roll_Bones said:


> "Team keto"?



I've been on a ketogenic diet, which is very, very low carb and restrictive. I eat a diet where 75% of my calories come from fat (which doesn't make you fat, by the way) and less than 5% comes from carbs. There are others here on DC who eat the same way, thus "Team Keto" was the name someone came up with.

I have to eat this way because I'm diabetic and very carb sensitive. If I eat even slightly too high in carbs, insulin kicks in, which in turn triggers a fat storage response.


----------



## Zereh

A-freakin-mazing. Great job!!!


----------



## CharlieD

Awesome


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, Steve...congratulations!  Looking at the after pic, I can't imagine you having to lose another 40  - looking great, and thank you for sharing!  Congrats to you too, Craig!


----------



## licia

Good job!  I need to lose about that much but until my cardiologist signs off on a plan I'll just watch what I'm eating. Several things cropped up just before Christmas that had me really worried so I'm trusting him to lead me the right wayl


----------



## larry_stewart

Congrats Steve, your progress is unbelievable.
At the age of 40, My birthday gift to myself was to get myself in better shape, weight, cardiovascular, health ...  Well, needless to say, 6 years later and my birthday gift has never come.  Im using you and this thread as my inspiration.  Haven't set a deadline yet, but I plan on showing the progress, just as you did.

Keep up the good work ,

Larry


----------



## Steve Kroll

Thank you all!

I have to credit some of this to a guy named "Butter Bob" Briggs, who I watched online several months ago and first piqued my interest. Bob lost 140+ pounds in just over a year and completely reversed his insulin resistance simply by drastically cutting carbohydrates out of his diet and upping the fat. I pretty much eat the way he describes in the video below. My meals are probably not as exciting as they once were, but I eat lots of delicious, satisfying (and fatty) food and never, ever walk away from the table hungry. 

A few years ago I would've said it was absolutely crazy to eat this kind of food, but after getting blood test results back in January, I am now convinced that saturated fat has gotten a bad rap over the last 40 years and instead is actually good for you.

Bob's not a great public speaker, and tends to ramble a bit, but he is pretty motivational. And, believe it or not, more and more doctors are now starting to come over to this way of thinking.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6aMN6NLOTQ


----------



## Addie

jennyema said:


> ClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClapClap!!  Congratulations!
> 
> I lost 20 then put 10 back on, so my goal is 25 by June1.
> 
> You and Craig are very inspirational!!



If it is inspiration you need, remember the last time you saw me? Well, I was about 165 then. I am now 123 lbs. You can do it! I checked my A1c this morning. Last month it was 7.3, today 6.1.


----------

